# Nice fish



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

But not what we were looking for.










We left the dock for a 3 day commercial trip. The boat has been doing well and on the way back from selling the catch I get a call and was asked if I wanted to hop on board for the next run. With nothing on the books I was getting my gear ready. We get to our spot as the sun was setting.










Our anchor was where they left it but we did not need it because the current was in a direction we could just tie to the rig and fish the good side directly and to the left and right of it. We fished it for 2 hours without anything at all happening. The current was moving differently and the water color was also not the same. The boat was there 2 days ago and did well. We went to 4 other rigs catching everything except the pompano we were looking for. 










In the morning it was obvious a front was nearby but it never got to us. We spent the day searching a half hour to 1 hour in each place. We caught red snapper OF COURSE!!!, blue fish, red fish, lane snapper, mangrove snapper, white trout, spanish mackerel, gag grouper, hard tails, mutton snapper, grunt, and a lot of look downs. These have been running with the pompano but not on this trip. 










Around evening yesterday I get a large fish on. It takes me into the rig. I work the fish out and a long fight is on. I have a Shimano Sedona 4000FDon a Shimano Scimitar 6.6 rod rated for line 6-14pounds. This is one of my trout rods I have for my customers. All my customer reels are the same but I also have some Falcon 6.6 HD rods. One time the fish gets near the surface and a quick glance reveals a long thick body and broad tail. I could not identify the fish and after just landing a bull red I mentioned to John that if this is a redfish it is a state record contender. The connector that was keeping this fight going was a tiny pompano jig. It was one with a small but very strong hook. The fish dives again and it is me working with the other guys just looking on. It took about 25 to 30 minutes but we get the 48 inch 40 pound cobia on the deck.










This is the setup that took the big guy to the deck.




















We spent another night out there catching every kind of fish in the area but the targeted fish had left the area and were nowhere within 20 miles of the place they had been 2 days earlier. Something had changed drastically. 

After actual fishing over 36 hours with nothing to show we headed to the barn to rest and regroup. I came home, cleaned up some by-catch, am writing this, then to the shower and bed.











The trip was a total bust, but-----

Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, sorry you didn't get what you were after. BUT, catching a 40 lb. cobe on a 4k size spinning outfit is pretty damn impressive! Nice job on a great fish.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Not quite a total bust  

thanks 

Years ago I got a Cobe on new years day - so they hang around if water is not too cold !


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That had to have been a fun bringing that fish in on light tackle.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Mullethead said:


> Not quite a total bust
> 
> thanks
> 
> Years ago I got a Cobe on new years day - so they hang around if water is not too cold !


We find them in this area all winter but just by accident. Nothing worth targeting.

In order to catch that fish on that setup I had to use the entire rod to assist the drag on the reel. There was a lot of finesse in the fight and I was the victor.


----------

